# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  dreams

## splash

::shock::   ::-P:   last night i had a strange dream ti was all about inuyasha. in the dream a demon named naraku had taken me hostige and i didn't know  why because that is where i woke up.Ihope it continues tonight   ::roll::

----------


## nesgirl119

Welcome Splash!! I am so happy that you finally joined!! WOOT!! 
Party!!  ::cheers::  
Please PM me!!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *   last night i had a strange dream ti was all about inuyasha. in the dream a demon named naraku had taken me hostige and i didn't know  why because that is where i woke up.Ihope it continues tonight *



Splash....this is the place to talk about Sci-fis & LDs....right here in your DJ. If you want to discuss more w/me: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=171255#171255

----------


## Howie

Hey Splash</span>  :Exclaim:  

<span style="color:green">I am glad you have decided to join.
You should start a dream journal. It sounds like your dreams are very interesting.   :smiley:  

What is inuyasha?   :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *Hey Splash</span>  *
> 
> <span style="color:green">I am glad you have decided to join.
> You should start a dream journal. It sounds like your dreams are very interesting. * *
> 
> What is inuyasha? **



Inuyasha is a character from an anime show that she likes (she loves anime!)
This is her dream journal.....!

----------


## splash

I had a sci-fi last night and I saw myduplicate and red 2 pages in a wakl to rember.  They were actually read.  ::D:  

I also had a shall we call it a premonition dream..

I had a dream where Iwent bobing fo apples with shipo.  ::lol::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *I had a sci-fi last night and I saw myduplicate and red 2 pages in a wakl to rember. *They were actually read.  *
> 
> I also had a shall we call it a premonition dream..
> 
> I had a dream where Iwent bobing fo apples with shipo.*



Cool! You had an official Sci-fi!! You also completed the LD task!! WOOT!!  ::D:

----------


## irishcream

regarding cartoon characters in dreams...they appear as cartoon characters.  I once had a dream that Wile E Coyote came down from heaven wearing a red scarf and invited me up.
Very bizarre...don't ask.

----------


## splash

abou the cartoon charictories the are not animated in my dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *abou the cartoon charictories the are not animated in my dreams.*



COOL!

----------


## splash

nesgirl you are the best thank you for the help with the dry spell i slept when i got home and defor i slept i sang that song from south pisific the dream song  :smiley:

----------


## YULAW

Late comer...

Welcome to DV's Splash. 

Im happy you finally decieded to join us.. You're family now.. :bravo: 

Bravo.. Bravo... Napaul... Napaul.. Viva Napaul.. Viva Napaul!!!!!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *nesgirl you are the best thank you for the help with the dry spell i slept when i got home and defor i slept i sang that song from south pisific the dream song*



Congrats! I knew you could do it!!  ::D:

----------


## splash

hay ya all I completed the  dreamin of  gamin task  ::D:   i had a dream about iuyasha and he decited to become humin and stay humin and i asked him who am i? i also asked song the demon slayer who am i?  i also asked  shipo the littler fox demon.  ::lol::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *hay ya all I completed the  dreamin of  gamin task   i had a dream about iuyasha and he decited to become humin and stay humin and i asked him who am i? i also asked song the demon slayer who am i?  i also asked  shipo the littler fox demon.*



Congrats! I like it when we annoy dream characters like that  ::lol::

----------


## splash

i had a dream yesterday where i asked naraku and koga  ::D:   who am i. 8)

----------


## nesgirl119

BTW Splash...Remember when you listened to that CD the teacher had on that almost made you WILD this morning. I am absolutely going to have to get a hold of one of those, & then I can sell them on my website.
You see, they describe WILD perfectly & instruct you through the process, like telling you to relax your legs, your legs are now paralyzed, do not fear, just relax your body, it is now asleep, now you are dreaming, & now open those wings & fly! Of course, I don't need instructions here!
We are just going to have to buy one so that you can WILD one of these times, & I don't care how much it costs.
BTW, congrats on completing the DreaminofGamin task!  ::D:

----------


## Kastro187420

Ive had a few dreams like that, except I ended up killing Naraku and Inuyasha.... dont know why though....

I wish I could hurry up and ask some one who I was... your lucky you can.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Kastro187420_
> *Ive had a few dreams like that, except I ended up killing Naraku and Inuyasha.... dont know why though....
> 
> I wish I could hurry up and ask some one who I was... your lucky you can.*



BTW, Splash has had LDs 2-3x a week since she was young, so she is an expert. Just keep trying, & you'll do it too!

BTW, Splash, I'd love to hear more from you, b/c you+me= Great friends!  ::D:

----------


## splash

hay i am here i had to wake up early and go to a ylc meating in other words i had to go to a young wemon camp leader meating  ::?:  but i am here now.  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *hay i am here i had to wake up early and go to a ylc meating in other words i had to go to a young wemon canp leader meating  but i am here now.*



Hello!!   ::D:   So what did you dream about last night...or did you have a Sci-fi?

----------


## splash

dreamfused we did 

nesgirl and splash  ::lol::  
at classic skating with inuyasha we went.  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *dreamfused we did *
> 
> nesgirl and splash  *
> at classic skating with inuyasha we were.*



true that is.
We used a portal, we did not use a message!  :wink2:

----------


## splash

hay i had a nothe inuyasha dream only in this one inuyasha defeted naraku  and koga helped him a little.  ::o:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *hay i had a nothe inuyasha dream only in this one inuyasha defeted naraku *and koga helped him a little.*



That is so awesome! I had an inuyasha dream, too. 
BTW, you didn't by chance ask them, "Who am I?" did you?

----------


## splash

yes
 i had another inuyasha  dream and in it  i am watching inu yasha  fall and there is nothing i can do about it  so i am upset  and i decide that it is time for me to go back to my time. so i go back to my time for a year and then i decid to go see songo and mirouku and talk to them andas im  on my way back i  see inuyasha's spirit  by the well at least i think that it is his spirit and i just lose it   ::cry::   ::morecrying::  and he coms over and hugs me and i see him  ::cry::  for the fist time and he tells me that he did die and he had just come to tell me 2 thing's  firsrt he says  " my worrst night mare is that i am gone and sasshoumaru kills you and i am have to watch you and do nothing " second is that"I LOVE YOU" and i dont know what hapens from there because that is when i woke up but that is one dream that when i woke up it felt so real you know what i mean. at least it was only a dream.   :Question:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *yes
>  i had another inuyasha  dream and in it  i am watching inu yasha  fall and there is nothing i can do about it  so i am upset  and i decide that it is time for me to go back to my time. so i go back to my time for a year and then i decid to go see songo and mirouku and talk to them andas im  on my way back i  see inuyasha's spirit  by the well at least i think that it is his spirit and i just lose it    and he coms over and hugs me and i see him  for the fist time and he tells me that he did die and he had just come to tell me 2 thing's  firsrt he says  \" my worrst night mare is that i am gone and sasshoumaru kills you and i am have to watch you and do nothing \" second is that\"I LOVE YOU\" and i dont know what hapens from there because that is when i woke up but that is one dream that when i woke up it felt so real you know what i mean. at least it was only a dream. *



Did you know you were dreaming? We are working on that, Splash!

----------


## Meard

I don't know why, but I love reading other people's dreams. 8|

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Meard_
> *I don't know why, but I love reading other people's dreams. 8|*



Then read mine, too!!!
Sorry about that, Splash!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *yes
>  i had another inuyasha *dream and in it *i am watching inu yasha *fall and there is nothing i can do about it *so i am upset *and i decide that it is time for me to go back to my time. so i go back to my time for a year and then i decid to go see songo and mirouku and talk to them andas im *on my way back i *see inuyasha's spirit *by the well at least i think that it is his spirit and i just lose it * * and he coms over and hugs me and i see him  for the fist time and he tells me that he did die and he had just come to tell me 2 thing's *firsrt he says *\" my worrst night mare is that i am gone and sasshoumaru kills you and i am have to watch you and do nothing \" second is that\"I LOVE YOU\" and i dont know what hapens from there because that is when i woke up but that is one dream that when i woke up it felt so real you know what i mean. at least it was only a dream. **



i answered him with a huge hug and a kiss and that was the end fo it. we lived happly ever after.  ::D: 
oh and nesgirl to answer your  ?  yes i did.  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> i answered him with a huge hug and a kiss and that was the end fo it. we lived happly ever after. 
> oh and nesgirl to answer your *? *yes i did.*



Okay, great! I am sorry that I haven't been on here for a while....my internet broke down, & I just got it fixed!
BTW, next time, ask Inuyasha, "Where am I?" while playing Nintendo in the next one...If you can do this 6x, I will give you an extra-special button!

----------


## splash

last dream that i rember having was at camp the 2nd night i was just going to go to bed in the dream and naraku comes in to the pictuer and i think that he has killed inuyasha but luckly he didn't but he did injouer inuyasha and that is where i woke up so i don't know what hapens.  :Sad:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *last dream that i rember having was at camp the 2nd night i was just going to go to bed in the dream and naraku comes in to the pictuer and i think that he has killed inuyasha but luckly he didn't but he did injouer inuyasha and that is where i woke up so i don't know what hapens.*



Welcome back, Splash!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *yes
>  i had another inuyasha  dream and in it  i am watching inu yasha  fall and there is nothing i can do about it  so i am upset  and i decide that it is time for me to go back to my time. so i go back to my time for a year and then i decid to go see songo and mirouku and talk to them andas im  on my way back i  see inuyasha's spirit  by the well at least i think that it is his spirit and i just lose it    and he coms over and hugs me and i see him  for the fist time and he tells me that he did die and he had just come to tell me 2 thing's  firsrt he says  \" my worrst night mare is that i am gone and sasshoumaru kills you and i am have to watch you and do nothing \" second is that\"I LOVE YOU\" and i dont know what hapens from there because that is when i woke up but that is one dream that when i woke up it felt so real you know what i mean. at least it was only a dream. *



 i finaly  finshed the dream and inuyasha did not diy but he did say that he loved me and i was you know  :Oops:   when i heard the news. but in the end of the dream i am marred to inuyasha and we have 3 kids all girls  and inuyasha is kissing me.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * i finaly  finshed the dream and inuyasha did nt diy but he did say that he loved me and i was you know   when i heard the news. but in the end of the dream i am marred to inuyasha and we have 3 kids all girls  and inuyasha is kissing me.*



Aww! That is so sweet!  :smiley:

----------


## splash

I had an inuyasha dream nd in that dreamkoga and inuyasha were at eash others throughts and there was nothing i could do to stop them they were locked in a battel to the death and that is when i woke up.  ::cry::   Iwould like to know how it ends.  ::?:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *I had an inuyasha dream nd in that dreamkoga and inuyasha were at eash others throughts and there was nothing i could do to stop them they were locked in a battel to the death and that is when i woke up.   Iwould like to know how it ends.*



Do you know how to control your LDs, Splash?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Do you know how to control your LDs, Splash?*



a simple no.  :Sad:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> a simple no.*



At least you know you are dreaming, correct?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> At least you know you are dreaming, correct?*



yes

----------


## nesgirl119

[quote]



Excellent! Now you should be tutored in the art of Dream Control!!  ::D:

----------


## splash

here are some of my other dreams that i had befor i joined tell you latter.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *here are some of my other dreams that i had befor i joined tell you latter.*



Are some of them Sci-fis? Tell us about your very 1st one (& I bet it was probably more real time like...but still a LD!)!

----------


## splash

I did not write down any sci-fis that i know of but there may be some  last night i had an inuyasha dream and kagome was killed by kikieo and inu yasha was   ::cry:: ,   :Mad: , and   :Sad:  about what had hapened.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *I did not write down any sci-fis that i know of but there may be some  last night i had an inuyasha dream and kagome was killed by kikieo and inu yasha was  ,  , and   about what had hapened.*



Okay, but tell me when you do remember your 1st one...it ought to be interesting!  ::D:

----------


## splash

Here is one i had on 1228

----------


## nesgirl119

[quote]Here is one i had on 1228

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Hey, splash?? You never wrote down that 1st Sci-fi that you told me about. It was almost like you were up, but as soon as your hand went through the doornob, you knew it was a dream....want to finish?*



I do not even rember my first sci fi so haw can i tell you about it? sorry.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> I do not even rember my first sci fi so haw can i tell you about it? sorry.*



But you told me about it in Aerobics, don't you remember, & that you were freaked out the 1st time you saw your duplicate?  ::?:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> But you told me about it in Aerobics, don't you remember, & that you were freaked out the 1st time you saw your duplicate?*



that was the first one that i rembre havin not the firs 1 i had.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> that was the first one that i rembre havin not the firs 1 i had.*



Why don't you try to remember the 1st one?? You can at least try! I would love to hear it!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Why don't you try to remember the 1st one?? You can at least try! I would love to hear it!!*



I did rember a dream but it is not my first sci fi but here it goes I am walking up a cliff and then I see inuyasha's brother and startels   ::?:  me so I slip and am falling  ::help::   and that is where I woke up so I do not know what happened to my.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> I did rember a dream but it is not my first sci fi but here it goes I am walking up a cliff and then I see inuyasha's brother and startels * me so I slip and am falling  *and that is where I woke up so I do not know what happened to my.*



Interesting....did you know you were dreaming?

----------


## splash

yes  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

[quote]

Okay, so next time you know you are dreaming, go trick-or-treating as a bird, & do that aerial technique I told you about. Do this in 2 LDs!

----------


## splash



----------


## nesgirl119

[quote]

That would be awesome, buddy! But not as awesome as if we were able to DS during UEA, & actually complete the LD task!! Try to Sci-fi tonight, & maybe go to XP5!

----------


## splash

last night was an inuyasha dream and  we were at classic and inuyasha and i were skating and the inuyashas older bothe came and stole me and I tryed to get away but couln't and the next thing I know is that i am back in inuyashas time and I wondered how i got there and that is when I woke up.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *last night was an inuyasha dream and  we were at classic and inuyasha and i were skating and the inuyashas older bothe came and stole me and I tryed to get away but couln't and the next thing I know is that i am back in inuyashas time and I wondered how i got there and that is when I woke up.*



Did you go Trick-or-Treating w/him?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Did you go Trick-or-Treating w/him?*



ya only when we got away from every one it was not inuyasha in was  ::?:  his older brother ssashomeru  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   ::shakehead2::   :Eek:   and he told me that I needed to come with him because it was about inuyasha so I went and found out that he was a good person and not evil at all he came to get me because inuyasha was in trouble so to get to me he dressed as inuyasha. let me say it was crazy  ::rolleyes::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> ya only when we got away from every one it was not inuyasha in was  his older brother ssashomeru       and told me that I needed to come with him because it was about inuyasha so I wet and found uot that he was a good person and not evil at all he came to get me because inuyasha was in trouble so to get to me he dressed as inuyasha. let me say it was crazy*



Cool! Remember, though. If you want to talk about SDreams, we have to do it on my website, okay?
So, what is the task for this month?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Cool! Remember, though. If you want to talk about SDreams, we have to do it on my website, okay?
> So, what is the task for this month?*



 do you mean the s dreams?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * do you mean the s dreams?*



Yep....you know...those ones where we can view real time, we fly around like ..(well, people ignore us & we can't touch anything, b/c they are all holigrams) in white robes, & have the unconscious duplicate in our beds....we aren't allowed to discuss them here...but there is no law against talking about them on Dreamin of Gamin (unless one of the mods caught us!)... Let us Sdream there tonight!!!  ::D:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## splash

i am back i need to get better about this 11/19/05 this may sound weard but this dream started out as an inuyasha dream. We were having a picknick then it changed and i was in my prom dressand ben who i met from my last play was in a tux and we were huging. i changed from kagome to myself and ben changedfrom inuyasha to himself.



last night was another weard dream in this one it was a cobination of inuyasha and sky high inuyasha and i had super powers and we went to school at sky high.so did shipo, songo, miroku, kerara, kanna, kagra, and naraku.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *i am back i need to get better about this 11/19/05 this may sound weard but this dream started out as an inuyasha dream. We were having a picknick then it changed and i was in my prom dressand ben who i met from my last play was in a tux and we were huging. i changed from kagome to myself and ben changedfrom inuyasha to himself.
> 
> 
> 
> last night was another weard dream in this one it was a cobination of inuyasha and sky high inuyasha and i had super powers and we went to school at sky high.so did shipo, songo, miroku, kerara, kanna, kagra, and naraku.*



You were aware you were dreaming, correct?

----------


## splash

ya and i had a nothe weared dream that i was askto juner prom by the same person that i asked it was trualy strange.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *ya and i had a nothe weared dream that i was askto juner prom by the same person that i asked it was trualy strange.*



Are you having a little bit of Deja Vu?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Are you having a little bit of Deja Vu?*



 it is possible.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * it is possible.*



Okay, while you're at it, why don't you go have a ...?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Okay, while you're at it, why don't you go have a ...?*



 after i saw that person i ran into be in my dream it had been 2 years scence i had seen him and i was not 100%positive so i pulled out my bookle of the cast and whent to the page ben's pictuer was on and i asked him if his name was ben c. (i wont say the last name in case any one on here knows him.)

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * after i saw that person i ran into be in my dream it had been 2 years scence i had seen him and i was not 100%positive so i pulled out my bookle of the cast and whent to the page ben's pictuer was on and i asked him if his name was ben c. (i wont say the last name in case any one on here knows him.)*



Hey that is no problem. So you had a LD about Ben something something. Interesting. So, are you willing to help Uwonkaa

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Hey that is no problem. So you had a LD about Ben something something. Interesting. So, are you willing to help Uwonkaa*



  ya of corse i am.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *  ya of corse i am.*



Okay! First thing we may want to do is PM her an avatar!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Okay! First thing we may want to do is PM her an avatar!*



 should we give a choice so she wont get mad at ether of us?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * should we give a choice so she wont get mad at ether of us?*



Yeah, & good luck on having a ...? tonight!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> Yeah, & good luck on having a ...? tonight!!*



 thank you and did you talk  to  uwankaa yet?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * thank you and did you talk  to  uwankaa yet?*



No, not yet, but I will tomorrow!! And I will remember to throw a heat ball at that bully, too!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> No, not yet, but I will tomorrow!! And I will remember to throw a heat ball at that bully, too!!*



 ok. got to go

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * ok. got to go*



K'bye! Have a ...? or two tonight!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> K'bye! Have a ...? or two tonight!!*



 i think i am cuushing on ben mager.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * i think i am cuushing on ben mager.*



Okay...cool!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Okay...cool!*



 you should come over somtime and i could show you a picture of him.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * you should come over somtime and i could show you a picture of him.*



 last nights dream i was kagome and i had been cursed but inuyasha coulnot break the curse then angle came and made me a vampire with a soul but he then became evile so inuyasha and angle started fighting and i attacked inuyasha that is when i woke up and yes i knew i was dreaming and i had a you know what last night.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * last nights dream i was kagome and i had been cursed but inuyasha coulnot break the curse then angle came and made me a vampire with a soul but he then became evile so inuyasha and angle started fighting and i attacked inuyasha that is when i woke up and yes i knew i was dreaming and i had a you know what last night.*



Oh, & do you mean ....? (that is all you have to put!!)  ::dreaming::   ::dreaming::   ::dreaming::  
Hey! & I want to hear all about it, so come on, girl!! Tell me about your ....? !!!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Oh, & do you mean ....? (that is all you have to put!!)  * * *
> Hey! & I want to hear all about it, so come on, girl!! Tell me about your ....? !!!!*



 well i think i ended up in some one elses dream in it . the detail are a little fuzzy.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * well i think i ended up in some one elses dream in it . the detail are a little fuzzy.*



Was it mine you ended up in? I can't recall too well of what I did.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> Was it mine you ended up in? I can't recall too well of what I did.*



 no it was a boy's possibly ben's

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * no it was a boy's possibly ben's*



Okay, but you did perform a RC b4 you entered his dream, right? So that way, you knew for sure it was ....?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> Okay, but you did perform a RC b4 you entered his dream, right? So that way, you knew for sure it was ....?*



 [b][[u]color=cyan]size=18]yes[/size][/color]

----------


## nesgirl119

[quote] [b][[u]color=cyan]size=18]yes[/size][/color]
K. That is EXCELLENT! This is your 1st ..? you have had in quite some time!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> K. That is EXCELLENT! This is your 1st ..? you have had in quite some time!!*



 ya i gess it is.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * ya i gess it is.*



Hey! Check out my DJ!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> Hey! Check out my DJ!!*



 Last night's deram was confusing it started as me and ben talking the we changed into inuyasha and kagome and we were fighting one another then we changed in to buffy and angeland we were kissing.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * Last night's deram was confusing it started as me and ben talking the we changed into inuyasha and kagome and we were fighting one another then we changed in to buffy and angeland we were kissing.*



Whoa! That was awesome! You should ask him if he had the same dream!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Whoa! That was awesome! You should ask him if he had the same dream!!*



 it was truly strange.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * it was truly strange.*



 i had that same strange dream again.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * i had that same strange dream again.*



 i rember my dream thati had last night it was like this i got out of film studies on a monday and i see some one the looks like ben but i am not shure that it was him so i follow him and it is and gess what it happened to my today.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * i rember my dream thati had last night it was like this i got out of film studies on a monday and i see some one the looks like ben but i am not shure that it was him so i follow him and it is and gess what it happened to my today.*



Awesome! You had a prec!! Congrats!
BTW, my boss told some newbie workers (that were only 13) that the dreams I told them about weren't dreams (he called it.....), you know ....?, & I heat-balled his butt after he said that!!  ::D:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Awesome! You had a prec!! Congrats!
> BTW, my boss told some newbie workers (that were only 13) that the dreams I told them about weren't dreams (he called it.....), you know ....?, & I heat-balled his butt after he said that!!*



 cool  Any way my dream last night i am kagome and i am being chaced by inuyasha and he is in demon fome.[]

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * cool  Any way my dream last night i am kagome and i am being chaced by inuyasha and he is in demon fome.[]*



Cool! Why did he chase you anyways?
And did you have any ...?s lately!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Cool! Why did he chase you anyways?
> And did you have any ...?s lately!!*



 I don't know and yes but the details are foggy right now.

----------


## splash

I had a ???? last night  yes i did the full check robe and all  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *I had a ???? last night  yes i did the full check robe and all*



Yeah, I know...cuz you went into my dreams last night, spongebob splashy pants!!
Congrats on the ...? though!!  ::dreaming::   ::dreaming::   ::dreaming::

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Yeah, I know...cuz you went into my dreams last night, spongebob splashy pants!!
> Congrats on the ...? though!!  * **



Last night i dreamed that i was the choosen vampire slayer when i was in my senior year in the dream. any way i was fighting a demon and i was knocked out and when i woke up a vamire friend of mine named spike was fighting the demon he was throun another vampire friend of mine cam named angle then inuyahsa and karama kam and we were all fighting this demon and that is when i woke up.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> Last night i dreamed that i was the choosen vampire slayer when iawas in my senior year in the dream. any way i was fighting a demon and i was knocked out and when i woke up a vamire friend of mine named spike was fighting the demon he was throun another vampire friend of mine cam named angle then inuyahsa and karama kam and we were all fighting this demon and that is when i woke up.*



That is cool!!
Too bad they had to take away this smilie though!!: 
!!!
Wait a second...you can use them too!!
Just replace these }{ w/][, okay? Then let it rip!!
{URL=http://imageshack.us}{IMG}http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7007/dreaming2tp.gif/IMG}{/URL}
Oh yeah, & I renamed it 'Gobe', which is a nice name for a smilie!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> That is cool!!
> Too bad they had to take away this smilie though!!: 
> !!!
> Wait a second...you can use them too!!
> Just replace these }{ w/][, okay? Then let it rip!!
> {URL=http://imageshack.us}{IMG}http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7007/dreaming2tp.gif/IMG}{/URL}
> Oh yeah, & I renamed it 'Gobe', which is a nice name for a smilie!!*



 that is ok i dont realy whant to  but you can.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> Last night i dreamed that i was the choosen vampire slayer when i was in my senior year in the dream. any way i was fighting a demon and i was knocked out and when i woke up a vamire friend of mine named spike was fighting the demon he was throun another vampire friend of mine cam named angle then inuyahsa and karama came and we were all fighting this demon and that is when i woke up.*



 i t cotinued to day after i got home from school the sun started coming up and spike and angle whent down in to the sewers to get away frof the sun and we me and the others met them in a dark bilding that is conected to the under ground.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * i t cotinued to day after i got home from school the sun started coming up and spike and angle whent down in to the sewers to get away frof the sun and we me and the others met them in a dark bilding that is conected to the under ground.*



 angel shoes off and tells us what that thing is that attacked us and spike isjust  a [size=24]pinch.

----------


## splash

[quote] angel shoes off and tells us what that thing is that attacked us and spike isjust  a [size=24]pinch so spike decides to kill the thing alon and make angel mad 

[size=18](This is still a contiuation of tha same dream.)

----------


## nesgirl119

Where have you been??
Anyways...you want to hear about the stars?  ::wink::

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Where have you been??
> Anyways...you want to hear about the stars?*



simply put [size=24]sick

----------


## splash

[quote] so spike decides to kill the thing alon and make angel mad 

[size=18](This is still a contiuation of tha same dream.)

after spike and angel leave inuyahsa come and want 's to take me away from all this vampire jelousey

----------


## splash

[quote]

after spike and angel leave inuyahsa come and want 's to take me away from all this vampire jelousey

new dream last night  i was kagome and i was in my own time inuyasha keept  coming to my time and i was trying to do all my make up work and i finaly toled inuyasha to stay in one place or the othe so i could get all my work done. so he went over to my bed and fell asleep but i was up all night doing work in the dream.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> new dream last night  i was kagome and i was in my own time inuyasha keept  coming to my time and i was trying to do all my make up work and i finaly toled inuyasha to stay in one place or the othe so i could get all my work done. so he went over to my bed and fell asleep but i was up all night doing work in the dream.*



Nice work, splash!! 
Try to have a ...? tonight!!  ::D:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Nice work, splash!! 
> Try to have a ...? tonight!!*



ok

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ok*



So, had any lately?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ok*



had a shot? ? last nigh cant remebre the detiles though.too sleepy to rember.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> had a shot? ? last nigh cant remebre the detiles though.too sleepy to rember.*



So, what time was it when you ....?ed. Do you remember that much?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> So, what time was it when you ....?ed. Do you remember that much?*



no.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> no.*



Maybe it was only a FA?

----------


## splash

i ha   a ??????? this moning in first  class.

i had a ld inuyasha me as kagome nesglirl as lyn and lyn was petting kelala and i was in a tree with inuyasha whating fir somthig.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *i ha   a ??????? this moning in first  class.
> 
> i had a ld inuyasha me as kagome nesglirl as lyn and lyn was petting kelala and i was in a tree with inuyasha whating fir somthig.*



Alright!! Our 3rd shared dream!! Awesome!!  ::D: 

It is really cool to be able to sleep & dream, in addition to listening to the teacher's lecture, & making sure the time does not slip away!! Oh, yeah, & we can also catch the kids doing something naughty, or maybe we'll sneak off to the movies.....that is...making sure the teacher doesn't think we just fainted b/c we won't wake up!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Alright!! Our 3rd shared dream!! Awesome!! 
> 
> It is really cool to be able to sleep & dream, in addition to listening to the teacher's lecture, & making sure the time does not slip away!! Oh, yeah, & we can also catch the kids doing something naughty, or maybe we'll sneak off to the movies.....that is...making sure the teacher doesn't think we just fainted b/c we won't wake up!!*



posably  you never know but it sound like it.

only a ??????

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *posably  you never know but it sound like it.
> 
> only a ??????*



YESS! Another ...?, eh?
So, what was it like? Did you read any books? Did you see your unconscious duplicate? Or did you decide to go into Buzzie's dreams?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> YESS! Another ...?, eh?
> So, what was it like? Did you read any books? Did you see your unconscious duplicate? Or did you decide to go into Buzzie's dreams?*



i went to esee the cronicals of narnia.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> i went to esee the cronicals of narnia.*



Was it 100% accurate to the one you saw in real time?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Was it 100% accurate to the one you saw in real time?*



yes

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> yes*



Cool! 
Have another one!!  ::D:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Cool! 
> Have another one!!*



ill try

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ill try*



Yeah, good luck!!
nesgirl119

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Yeah, good luck!!
> nesgirl119*



you too

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> you too*



Thanx, but I seriously don't need much effort to ....? anymore. I may have an unintended one like you, or I may force myself out of bed in a pressured!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Thanx, but I seriously don't need much effort to ....? anymore. I may have an unintended one like you, or I may force myself out of bed in a pressured!!*



i know but i just figured i say it.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> i know but i just figured i say it.*



So why do you think people say it is AP? I mean, it is only a dream, and has nothing to do w/getting college credit by taking a $100 test in XP5!!  ::lol::

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> So why do you think people say it is AP? I mean, it is only a dream, and has nothing to do w/getting college credit by taking a $100 test in XP5!!*



[color=yellow][size=24]Ihave no clue

----------


## nesgirl119

[quote]
[color=yellow][size=24]Ihave no clue

Maybe we do have to find 100 AP dollars so we can take the AP test in XP5
(this is suppose to be a joke).
I mean, if it is only a really vivid RVing LD....

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Maybe we do have to find 100 AP dollars so we can take the AP test in XP5
> (this is suppose to be a joke).
> I mean, if it is only a really vivid RVing LD....*



ok

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> ok*



Have excellent LDs tonight!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> Have excellent LDs tonight!!*



Had A ???????  and i  started to read wicked the book   i also went to disneyland and disneworld  had fun there  then i went home at 12:00 mid night  and read more of wicked the book  and i did the reality check whie rob adn blue sash.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> Had A ??????? *and i *started to read wicked the book * i also went to disneyland and disneworld *had fun there *then i went home at 12:00 mid night *and read more of wicked the book *and i did the reality check whie rob adn blue sash.*



Don't you mean Pink sash?
Awesome stuff, though. Winter seems to increase our chances to ...?, doesn't it?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Don't you mean Pink sash?
> Awesome stuff, though. Winter seems to increase our chances to ...?, doesn't it?*



ya it dose.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ya it dose.*



Want to try it again, tonight?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> Want to try it again, tonight?*



ya

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ya*



I wonder, though? When are they going to give me my flipping results from the ...? experiment (don't think it is AP, since I haven't had to do any tests in it for college yet!!)??

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> I wonder, though? When are they going to give me my flipping results from the ...? experiment (don't think it is AP, since I haven't had to do any tests in it for college yet!!)??*



me neather.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> me neather.*



I think personally, they are only dreams. A little RVing, but still dreams!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> I think personally, they are only dreams. A little RVing, but still dreams!!*



my though exatily

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> my though exatily*



Yeah, I mean, if it is possible to have precog dreams, it is possible to RV in one!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Yeah, I mean, if it is possible to have precog dreams, it is possible to RV in one!!*



I dont know any whay i had a ?????? lasst night and i went to kasiscity mosery and foun me friend from the alasken crues and i did the reality check i had on a white robe with a pink sash and a read a book and a threeing binder full of inuyasa stories.  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 
 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:    :   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   :Question:   :Exclaim:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> I dont know any whay i had a ?????? lasst night and i went to kasiscity mosery and foun me friend from the alasken crues and i did the reality check i had on a white robe with a pink sash and a read a book and a threeing binder full of inuyasa stories.                  
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                 :                                                                                                  *



Oh, where you trying to talk to her & you got ignored?
And you know in a true ...?, you cannot touch the 3ring binder, right?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Oh, where you trying to talk to her & you got ignored?
> And you know in a true ...?, you cannot touch the 3ring binder, right?*



right but the binder was left open by me when i was awake i gess i gorgot to put it away because it was poened and on the floor of my room  i did not tush it in the dream.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> right but the binder was left open by me when i was awake i gess i gorgot to put it away because it was poened and on the floor of my room  i did not tush it in the dream.*



That is awesome. Yet another official ...?. So what time was it when you did this?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> That is awesome. Yet another official ...?. So what time was it when you did this?*



it started at about 1
:00 AM and ended at about 4:00 AM  i think it is a litttle scetche if you know what i mean.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> it started at about 1
> :00 AM and ended at about 4:00 AM  i think it is a litttle scetche if you know what i mean.*



Awesome!! You must always remember to check the clock for curfews, you know!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Awesome!! You must always remember to check the clock for curfews, you know!!*



ok anyway i had a ???? last night about 12:00 to 1:00  i just read an open three ring binder thst i had left open by a lucy chance i was in a white robe and a pink sash. 
 ::D: 
 :Question:   ::D:  
 :Question:   :Question:   ::D:  
 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:  
 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:  
 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:  
 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:  
 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:  
 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::D:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ok anyway i had a ???? last night about 12:00 to 1:00 *i just read an open three ring binder thst i had left open by a lucy chance i was in a white robe and a pink sash. *
> 
>  * * *
>  * * *
>  * * * *
>  * * * * *
>  * * * * * *
> ...



Congrats on doing that. So what was the weather like when you were ...?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Congrats on doing that. So what was the weather like when you were ...?*



all i can rember is that it was cold.

----------


## splash

Had a ??? last night it happened at 3:00 and I read an opened binder no I did not open it up it was one that was left opened and I  was going to disneyland then I was pulled back to the unconshes duplecet and I woke up and got ready for school the dream ended at 4:56 or some were around there.
I did the reality check had on the robe and the pink sash and i could not toush anything.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *Had a ??? last night it happened at 3:00 and I read an opened binder no I did not open it up it was one that was left opened and I  was going to disneyland then I was pulled back to the unconshes duplecet and I woke up and got ready for school the dream ended at 4:56 or some were around there.
> I did the reality check had on the robe and the pink sash and i could not toush anything.*



Awesome!! So, had any other ones lately?
And have you ever explored XP5? XP5 is this weird place that I sometimes go to when I ...?, and it is kind of a greyish place where we can actually walk a little. Dareth I say this is only a dream? I have seen some people that have had their sashes cut off there...but they fly upward after a little chat as to reach the afterlife.
Cool, isn't it? My boss gave me the name XP5!!

----------


## splash

I ???? the last tow night and i think that i went to dsd the first time and the second time could have possable been xp5 not 100% suer on that though

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *I ???? the last tow night and i think that i went to dsd the first time and the second time could have possable been xp5 not 100% suer on that though*



Cool, visiting those places is fun, isn't it? Still, I asked Howie if he knew what kind of places they were.
And what are you doing at home for crying out loud?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Cool, visiting those places is fun, isn't it? Still, I asked Howie if he knew what kind of places they were.
> And what are you doing at home for crying out loud?*



read the pm that i just sent

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> read the pm that i just sent*



I did...don't worry about it anymore.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> I did...don't worry about it anymore.*



ok then i had a ??????????? last night but i was so up set that i cant even remeber the details  ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   :Question:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::?:   :Question:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:   ::|:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ok then i had a ??????????? last night but i was so up set that i cant even remeber the details                                                                                                                 *



Just relax, and you'll remember it like you would remember yesterday!!
What are you doing posting on a Sunday?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Just relax, and you'll remember it like you would remember yesterday!!
> What are you doing posting on a Sunday?*



just the pm and the jounal i can post in those on sunday.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> just the pm and the jounal i can post in those on sunday.*



Oh, I see...no Sunday posting at all for me, unfortunately!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Oh, I see...no Sunday posting at all for me, unfortunately!!*



 not fun

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * not fun*



And also, I am not allowed to play video games, and am extremely limited in my Dreams!!  :tongue2:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> And also, I am not allowed to play video games, and am extremely limited in my Dreams!!*



not fun at all.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> not fun at all.*



Yeah, Sundays are kind of a bore to me, since no work and no play. Just resting w/o intense LDing!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Yeah, Sundays are kind of a bore to me, since no work and no play. Just resting w/o intense LDing!!*



Had A?????? last night and i saw mydog that i had to have put to sleep becauese she had a cancerus tumer athat was the sise of a golf ball she was a minschnawser and she was mybest friend.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> Had A?????? last night and i saw mydog that i had to have put to sleep becauese she had a cancerus tumer athat was the sise of a golf ball she was a minschnawser and she was mybest friend.*



Aww!! That is so sweet. Was she in this world or was she in XP5/5PX?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Aww!! That is so sweet. Was she in this world or was she in XP5/5PX?*



 this one i opened my ???? eyes and saw my little lady.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * this one i opened my ???? eyes and saw my little lady.*



Oh, I see. Next time, see what happens if you hang out w/her at XP5!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Oh, I see. Next time, see what happens if you hang out w/her at XP5!!*



OK.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> OK.*



Hey, can you help me get rid of this guy named Christresurrection?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Hey, can you help me get rid of this guy named Christresurrection?*



 i can try.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * i can try.*



Tell him to SHUT THE FLIP UP for me as well, please?

----------


## splash

i had a regular dream last night not a ?  and way in my dream i am carictor named aida and i  live in anchent egypt in a place called nubia and i am the princec and we ar at war with the egypyions and i decid that i want to go sailin with some of my friend  so i do and get captured i am captured by the egyption caption of the gard and at first we realy dont get along then we start telling eachother thing that we cant tell anyone else the  the caption of the gard named radames and i fall in love and that is not good because i am a nubian and he is an egyption the princess finds out and she has us barried alaive  in one cript and that is were i wake up but i amsure that in the end of this dream that aida and radamase dies.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *i had a regular dream last night not a ?  and way in my dream i am carictor named aida and i  live in anchent egypt in a place called nubia and i am the princec and we ar at war with the egypyions and i decid that i want to go sailin with some of my friend  so i do and get captured i am captured by the egyption caption of the gard and at first we realy dont get along then we start telling eachother thing that we cant tell anyone else the  the caption of the gard named radames and i fall in love and that is not good because i am a nubian and he is an egyption the princess finds out and she has us barried alaive  in one cript and that is were i wake up but i amsure that in the end of this dream that aida and radamase dies.*



That is so cool!! A dream about Egypt! I have had a few of those!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> That is so cool!! A dream about Egypt! I have had a few of those!!*



well kind of it was more abut a forbiden love of an egyption gaurd and a nubian princess.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> well kind of it was more abut a forbiden love of an egyption gaurd and a nubian princess.*



That's cool!
Hope they didn't 'make love' in that one. Otherwise, you would have had to shoot them!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> That's cool!
> Hope they didn't 'make love' in that one. Otherwise, you would have had to shoot them!!*



no i do not shoot the carictures and they did not make love because i am aida the nubian princess.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> no i do not shoot the carictures and they did not make love because i am aida the nubian princess.*



Okay, that is good! Too many people on here do that in their LDs, and I find it really disgusting!
So, did you go on some wild adventure?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Okay, that is good! Too many people on here do that in their LDs, and I find it really disgusting!
> So, did you go on some wild adventure?*



 ya in the drem when i am captured i am given to the egyption princess as a gift but insted of being her seven i become her frind because in the dream i am a fashin expert.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> * ya in the drem when i am captured i am given to the egyption princess as a gift but insted of being her seven i become her frind because in the dream i am a fashin expert.*



That is so cool!!!
I wonder if you are going to try the EZ LD task at all?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> That is so cool!!!
> I wonder if you are going to try the EZ LD task at all?*



 i dont know if i wil do it at all but i might.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *i had a regular dream last night not a ?  and way in my dream i am carictor named aida and i  live in anchent egypt in a place called nubia and i am the princec and we ar at war with the egypyions and i decid that i want to go sailin with some of my friend  so i do and get captured i am captured by the egyption caption of the gard and at first we realy dont get along then we start telling eachother thing that we cant tell anyone else the  the caption of the gard named radames and i fall in love and that is not good because i am a nubian and he is an egyption the princess finds out and she has us barried alaive  in one cript and that is were i wake up but i amsure that in the end of this dream that aida and radamase dies.*



well i finaly went throghty the hole dream  me and radames dies in the end when i die in a dream every thing goes black and then i wake up.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> well i finaly went throghty the hole dream  me and radames dies in the end when i die in a dream every thing goes black and then i wake up.*



Whoa! Awesome!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Whoa! Awesome!*



it was scry at first then not so much so.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> it was scry at first then not so much so.*



Were you aware you were dreaming?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Were you aware you were dreaming?*



ya of corse i was.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ya of corse i was.*



Excellent work, splash!
And Excellent LD!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Excellent work, splash!
> And Excellent LD!*



thankyou.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> thankyou.*



No prob.
But we'd better stop spamming our DJs, or Seeker's going to get after us!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> No prob.
> But we'd better stop spamming our DJs, or Seeker's going to get after us!*



ok any way i had that same aida dream it is truly strange.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ok any way i had that same aida dream it is truly strange.*



Wow! So it was a continuous LD?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Wow! So it was a continuous LD?*



yawahy would you think other wise.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> yawahy would you think other wise.*



Awesome! So, think you are going to ...? one of these times?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Awesome! So, think you are going to ...? one of these times?*



ya i hope so.

----------


## splash

i keep on having that same aida dream and i think that is is trying to tell me somthing.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *i keep on having that same aida dream and i think that is is trying to tell me somthing.*



it wont stop any one else have an idea on what that aida dream means if so plese tell me in strang dream needing to be inturprted.

----------


## splash

had that aida dream again it will not stop.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *had that aida dream again it will not stop.*



Stop thinking about it, and it should stop!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Stop thinking about it, and it should stop!*



thing is i am not thinking about it i an thinking of a firnd of mine hwo is on his mission.

----------


## splash

all i can rember from last night is that it was more of a nightmare.

----------


## splash

had another nightmare again

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *had another nightmare again*



But you knew it was a dream, and it could not harm you, right?
You don't need to feel embarressed if this one was not a LD, after all, you are still under my training!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> But you knew it was a dream, and it could not harm you, right?
> You don't need to feel embarressed if this one was not a LD, after all, you are still under my training!*



actualy in this on i had no contrl but i woke pu before anything bad could happen and i had it like 4 times last night.

----------


## splash

had that same squid nightmare.

----------


## splash

i had a dream about me bog the one that was put to sleep in the begining of febuary

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *i had a dream about me bog the one that was put to sleep in the begining of febuary*



That is so sweet!! I am glad you got to see her!
BTW, what is your avatar from?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> That is so sweet!! I am glad you got to see her!
> BTW, what is your avatar from?*



my last one was from buffy the vampire slayer 
this one 
is a rock called amolite a very rare stone it can only be fond on line or alaska.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> That is so sweet!! I am glad you got to see her!
> BTW, what is your avatar from?*



my last one was from buffy the vampire slayer 
this one 
is a rock called amolite a very rare stone it can only be fond on line or alaska.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> my last one was from buffy the vampire slayer 
> this one 
> is a rock called amolite a very rare stone it can only be fond on line or alaska.*



Cool, but I thought you were going to use the one seen above for your new sig in exchange for the 'Are you dreaming or are you Gaming?" In your sig?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Cool, but I thought you were going to use the one seen above for your new sig in exchange for the 'Are you dreaming or are you Gaming?" In your sig?*



 i am  and the rock is the avatar not the sig.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
>  i am  and the rock is the avatar not the sig.*



Yeah I wondered what it was....it is pretty!!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Yeah I wondered what it was....it is pretty!!*



i have a real one i wil show it to you some time.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> i have a real one i wil show it to you some time.*



That would be cool!!
Come on!! PM me!

----------


## splash

ok so had that same dream again.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *ok so had that same dream again.*



Awesome...at least you weren't forced into a ...? like I was....(read my DJ for detail!)

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Awesome...at least you weren't forced into a ...? like I was....(read my DJ for detail!)*



well you  do have a point there.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> well you *do have a point there.*



well it is back to that same night mare and a dry spell sort of thing.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> well it is back to that same night mare and a dry spell sort of thing.*



Augghh! I just hate dry spells!  :tongue2:  
Just wait, and maybe try a ...? or 2

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Augghh! I just hate dry spells!  
> Just wait, and maybe try a ...? or 2*



ya so do i and i8 also hate repeats.

----------


## splash

any who i think i stared to have a wild in spanish i follwed dream imigre into a dream and then right befor i woke up i felt like this floting ensation and then i felt like a vibration. it was very strange.
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?: 
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:   ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:   ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:   ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:   ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:  
 ::?:   ::?:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *any who i think i stared to have a wild in spanish i follwed dream imigre into a dream and then right befor i woke up i felt like this floting ensation and then i felt like a vibration. it was very strange.
>  * *
>  *
>  *
>  *
>  *
>  *
>  *
> ...



Awesome splash! When you do WILD, though, I will be there to cheer for you!!

----------


## splash

ok deffently had a wild and then a ? and in the ? at about 1:00 i went flying and found the oosterdomm and i flew along with the ship for a while and then i went to bed at about 4:00.



   Then i had an  LD  and it went like this.



   I am kgome going to prom and i did not get a date so i go alone because i didnot want to go to prom alone but just as i walk in the doors someone takes me by the arm and when i look up while we are dancing it is inuyasha in human form and just then i pass out and i find out that the hole prom part was just a nightmare and i am in futal japan and i was posioned by naraku and the posion he used makes the person that is posined have really strange dreams. inuyahsa gets me ou of there and naraku is killed by kouga and sasshomeru kanna and kagra are also killed kouhaku gets his memory back and before the jule falls out  sesshomeru uses tensaga  on kohaku so it is a happy reunion for songo and her brother  and  sesshomeru dissapers i choose inuyasha over kouga and song decides that miroku is just a major goof  but she still likes him and i decide also to stay in inuyashas time with him and mirokus wind tunnal is completly gone and he is normal.

and that is where it ends

This is one of the strangest dreams i have had .

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *ok deffently had a wild and then a ? and in the ? at about 1:00 i went flying and found the oosterdomm and i flew along with the ship for a while and then i went to bed at about 4:00.
> .*



And that is what it is all about in ...?s, isn't it splash?  ::D: 

Congrats....what is the Oosterdomm?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> And that is what it is all about in ...?s, isn't it splash? 
> 
> Congrats....what is the Oosterdomm?
> *



it is the name of the cruse ship that i was on during the alasken cruse.

----------


## splash

I am kgome going to prom and i did not get a date so i go alone because i didnot want to go to prom alone but just as i walk in the doors someone takes me by the arm and when i look up while we are dancing it is inuyasha in human form and just then i pass out and i find out that the hole prom part was just a nightmare and i am in futal japan and i was posioned by naraku and the posion he used makes the person that is posined have really strange dreams. inuyahsa gets me ou of there and naraku is killed by kouga and sasshomeru kanna and kagra are also killed kouhaku gets his memory back and before the jule falls out  sesshomeru uses tensaga  on kohaku so it is a happy reunion for songo and her brother  and  sesshomeru dissapers i choose inuyasha over kouga and song decides that miroku is just a major goof  but she still likes him and i decide also to stay in inuyashas time with him and mirokus wind tunnal is completly gone and he is normal. i am kid naped by kouga becaous he thinks i will chang my mind but no soch luck for kouga and inuyasha comes and saves me.

----------


## splash

I am kgome going to prom and i did not get a date so i go alone because i didnot want to go to prom alone but just as i walk in the doors someone takes me by the arm and when i look up while we are dancing it is inuyasha in human form and just then i pass out and i find out that the hole prom part was just a nightmare and i am in futal japan and i was posioned by naraku and the posion he used makes the person that is posined have really strange dreams. inuyahsa gets me ou of there and naraku is killed by kouga and sasshomeru kanna and kagra are also killed kouhaku gets his memory back and before the jule falls out  sesshomeru uses tensaga  on kohaku so it is a happy reunion for songo and her brother  and  sesshomeru dissapers i choose inuyasha over kouga and song decides that miroku is just a major goof  but she still likes him and i decide also to stay in inuyashas time with him and mirokus wind tunnal is completly gone and he is normal. i am kid naped by kouga becaous he thinks i will chang my mind but no soch luck for kouga and inuyasha comes and saves me.then the drem gets all strange like from that point on because   i am being chased by kouga and inuyasha and i am saved by susshomeru.

----------


## splash

I am kgome going to prom and i did not get a date so i go alone because i didnot want to go to prom alone but just as i walk in the doors someone takes me by the arm and when i look up while we are dancing it is inuyasha in human form and just then i pass out and i find out that the hole prom part was just a nightmare and i am in futal japan and i was posioned by naraku and the posion he used makes the person that is posined have really strange dreams. inuyahsa gets me ou of there and naraku is killed by kouga and sasshomeru kanna and kagra are also killed kouhaku gets his memory back and before the jule falls out  sesshomeru uses tensaga  on kohaku so it is a happy reunion for songo and her brother  and  sesshomeru dissapers i choose inuyasha over kouga and song decides that miroku is just a major goof  but she still likes him and i decide also to stay in inuyashas time with him and mirokus wind tunnal is completly gone and he is normal. i am kid naped by kouga becaous he thinks i will chang my mind but no soch luck for kouga and inuyasha comes and saves me.then the drem gets all strange like from that point on because   i am being chased by kouga and inuyasha and i am saved by susshomeru ok her cime the last and the strangest part of the dream after i am saved by susshomeru he askes me to merry him i say yes so we ARE MARRED AND SEVERAL YEARS PASS AND i have a child but the strang thin is that is is an exatekt duplicate of inuyasha.

 Now how is that possible?


Well that is it so what do ytou think?

----------


## splash

ok this one was strang it was a yugieo and inuyasha cobination dream and inuyasha and yugi were fight over me and inuyasha called me kagome and yugi called me teia and i told them taht my full name was teia kagome sarena. and that is all i rember.

----------


## nesgirl119

Cool!
BTW, splash, do you think ...?s are safe? I was wondering, because some people asked that?

My opinion is yes they are safe, because I mean, if they are only dreams, you should be 100% safe, and as long as your sash is not cut, you are doing fine, correct?

What do you think?

----------


## splash

yes i think that ?'s are safe.

 and dreams are back in a dry spell.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *yes i think that ?'s are safe.
> 
>  and dreams are back in a dry spell.*



Mine too! Crud!!
At least we have ...?s, and we can remember them very well!  ::D:  

Where were you today!!  :Sad:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Mine too! Crud!!
> At least we have ...?s, and we can remember them very well!  *
> 
> Where were you today!!*



home still with a fevor and i am coming tommrow and back to the dream still a dry spell in memory at least. i think the proper term is bad recall.

----------


## splash

dry spell

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *dry spell*



Arghh!! What I would suggest is that you wake up in the middle of the night and write them down!  ::D:

----------


## splash

ok good news the dry spell is over with and here is the dream i had last night i am in school and it ah been several weeks after i asked a kid i like to the hawk howdown and he has no answered so i am out sid talking to nesgirl and he comes out to talke to me and answer to the hawk howdown and it is strange because the rest of the dream was me going to classes and getting all the work in every class early and  that is just realy stange but any way this is the second time i have had this same dream.  ::?:

----------


## splash

ok last night i hade my first and i mean very first wild it was strange and fun and cool al at the same time.

and then i had a angel dream i was with angel the vampire and he was sick and the only way to save him was to give him the blood of a slayer and one slayer died so i gave angel my blood and that is it.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *ok last night i hade my first and i mean very first wild it was strange and fun and cool al at the same time.
> 
> and then i had a angel dream i was with angel the vampire and he was sick and the only way to save him was to give him the blood of a slayer and one slayer died so i gave angel my blood and that is it.*



YAY!!! Congrats on the WILD! When you have sleepovers at my house, you can really have WILD adventures!  ::D:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats on the WILD! When you have sleepovers at my house, you can really have WILD adventures!*



lol that's a god one nesgirl119.

----------


## splash

ok last night i had a dream that i was on a cruse and my soon to missinary was on that ship and also my firends in new york ,misory,andjos vegis and the ship hit an ice burg and  we tiped over so wee al head up to the bottum of the ship witch is realy was th top i have had this dream several times.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *ok last night i had a dream that i was on a cruse and my soon to missinary was on that ship and also my firends in new york ,misory,andjos vegis and the ship hit an ice burg and  we tiped over so wee al head up to the bottum of the ship witch is realy was th top i have had this dream several times.*



Hey splash, it is so great to see you on here for the last time.

I know you are leaving on vacation, and I know that I may not see you again, but I will be brave about it....
Goodbye splash....  ::cry::

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Hey splash, it is so great to see you on here for the last time.
> 
> I know you are leaving on vacation, and I know that I may not see you again, but I will be brave about it....
> Goodbye splash....*



hay dont say that just call me if you need to talk and i will listen andas soon as i can i wil call you  i am only home for a little bit today and then tonight i leave again so talk later.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> hay dont say that just call me if you need to talk and i will listen andas soon as i can i wil call you *i am only home for a little bit today and then tonight i leave again so talk later.*



SPLASH!!! YOU'RE BACK!!   ::D:   ::D:  

So excellent to see you after so long!

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> SPLASH!!! YOU'RE BACK!! * * *
> 
> So excellent to see you after so long!*



hay can w do this over pms thanks.

----------


## nesgirl119

Oh, and on the phone, you told me you had lots of ...?s in NYC.

I have a few questions, just to make sure they were official:

1) Did you see your unconscious duplicate, white robe, and pink sash (that one that connects to your unconscious duplicate's belly button)?
2) What time was it when you left the room?
3) What was the weather like?
4) Did you see anything going on that possibly happened in real time?
5) Did you read an open book?
6) What time was it when you got back to bed?

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Oh, and on the phone, you told me you had lots of ...?s in NYC.
> 
> I have a few questions, just to make sure they were official:
> 
> 1) Did you see your unconscious duplicate, white robe, and pink sash (that one that connects to your unconscious duplicate's belly button)?
> 2) What time was it when you left the room?
> 3) What was the weather like?
> 4) Did you see anything going on that possibly happened in real time?
> ...



1)is yes
2i)t was 4:00 in all of them because i alwas got to sleep at 2:00
3)the wether was clear and calm
4)yes and i dont think that you what to know about it.
5)yes 
6)about7:00

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> 1)is yes
> 2i)t was 4:00 in all of them because i alwas got to sleep at 2:00
> 3)the wether was clear and calm
> 4)yes and i dont think that you what to know about it.
> 5)yes *
> 6)about7:00*



1) Most excellent!
2) Awesome time to ...?, you know! It is the easiest time to do so.
3) Sweet! I like it that way too. When the rain falls, it goes right through you, doesn't it!
4) Of course I do. Was it really any worse than the time that I saw that murder guy in Provo with Cody?
5)Cool! So what did it say?
6) Just making sure you made your curfew. BTW, what happens when you miss your curfew, or do you have one? Mine is 4:00AM on weekdays, 6:00AM on Saturdays, and 7:00AM on Sundays.

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> 1) Most excellent!
> 2) Awesome time to ...?, you know! It is the easiest time to do so.
> 3) Sweet! I like it that way too. When the rain falls, it goes right through you, doesn't it!
> 4) Of course I do. Was it really any worse than the time that I saw that murder guy in Provo with Cody?
> 5)Cool! So what did it say?
> 6) Just making sure you made your curfew. BTW, what happens when you miss your curfew, or do you have one? Mine is 4:00AM on weekdays, 6:00AM on Saturdays, and 7:00AM on Sundays.*



no cerfu and  i saw some one (making out)
and a col book

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> 
> no cerfu and *i saw some one (making out)
> and book*



Ouch!! I really hate it when people do that....yuck!!
Thanks for changing that!  ::D:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Ouch!! I really hate it when people do that....yuck!!
> 
> You might want to be careful on here, because I don't know how people respect Mormons on here.*



ya i am going to delet that.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by splash_
> *
> ya i am going to delet that.*



Okay. My post was edited, so edit yours!

And check out my DJ! More ...?s and plenty of ...? tutorials!  ::D:

----------


## splash

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> Ouch!! I really hate it when people do that....yuck!!
> Thanks for changing that!*



no bigie

----------


## splash

ok last night was strang i dreamed about haku from spirited away and i was chihiro and i was just gettingout of callage and haku rembered me and all that happened in the spirit world but i did not rember anything untill haku gave me the hair band that  ubabas sister made for me for some reson if i did not have that hair band i could not rember any thing that happen in the spirit world.

----------

